# Repair blade brake Dewalt SC miter saw



## mabloodhound (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, I've spent half the day doing Google searches for this answer with no luck so I hope someone here can help.   I have a Dewalt Sliding Compound Miter saw about 4 years old.   About a year ago when I would pull the switch on, it sounded like the brake was engaged, but then the noise lessened.  This only occured occasionally.  But now it has that loud noise all the time as I am running the saw and cutting.
I'm real good at tool repair when I know the problem.   Is the blade brake controlled by the switch or by some other mechanism.   Can I just replace the switch in the handle and solve my problem?   Or could there be something else causing this.   I checked, and there is NOTHING caught up under the blade guard!
Thanks
Dave


----------



## DeWaltMan (Sep 24, 2008)

The brake on all dewalt saws is electrical and is controlled by the switch.
When the switch is released, for a split second the polarity going to the motor is reversed. This causes the brake action. Good motor brushes and brush seating are also critical for this process to take place. 
The noise you are describing sounds like bearing noise, possibly at the fan end of the armature or the spindle drive pulley.
DeWalt has a service network nationwide and can be accessed at DeWalt.com
and has a link to Dewaltservicenet.com you can view schematics and bill of materials as well as order parts online


----------



## jartzh (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, DewaltMan here is one for you.

I have a dw715 and it works perfectly.  I bought a infiniter laser that replaces the big washer on the blade.  It works as advertised but now my blade brake doesnt work.  I removed the laser and the brake works. 
I dont understand how the laser could interfere with the blade brake.
Any ideas?


----------



## hamradio (Apr 22, 2013)

I also own a DeWalt miter saw and I get a growling noise and lots of arcing at the brushes and will not come up to speed.  From my days as a vacuum cleaner mechanic it sounds like a  shorted armature !!.  Is there a possibility that the blade brake portion of the switch has failed and causing this.  I haven't opened up the switch housing yet because I wanted to research the issue first.  All information will be greatly appreciated


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2013)

I have had the problem with two saws, I cut the wire to the brake, one proved to be the switch, the other was the motor.


----------



## NotsohappyGuy54 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a problem with the brake not releasing the blade. I have checked my power source and plug - all electrical is fine, but the blade won't go around.  Seems to try but the brake holds it and won't release it.  What could be the problem"


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 15, 2015)

A bad bearing can stop the blade from turning freely..or turning at all.


----------

